# Sticky  [RADIO] HTC Evo 3D (CDMA) Radios [PG86IMG.zip] (Updated: 31 July 2012)



## gu1dry

*These radios are for the CDMA HTC Evo 3D (e.g. Sprint).
Do NOT flash these radios on a GSM HTC EVO 3D!*​


Code:


/* I am not responsible for bricked devices, dead SD cards,<br />
* thermonuclear war, or the end of the world. Please do some research<br />
* if you have any concerns about flashing a radio before flashing it!<br />
* YOU are choosing to make these modifications, and if you point the<br />
* finger at me for messing up your device, I will laugh at you. */

*How to Flash:*

In order for this to work, the HTC Evo 3D needs to be S-OFF. Flashing the radio with a corrupt file or interrupting the flash, can brick the device, please proceed with caution.
Download the your choice of radio for the HTC Evo 3D.
Make sure the filename is *PG86IMG.zip* exactly or it will not work and copy it to the same folder as adb (the /platform-tools folder within the Android SDK folder).
Connect the HTC Evo 3D to the computer via USB.
On the computer, open terminal and run the following commands:


Code:


adb push PG86IMG.zip /sdcard/PG86IMG.zip<br />
adb shell md5sum /sdcard/PG86IMG.zip

*NOTE:* The md5 should match up the provide the original download location. If not, redownload & try again.


Code:


adb reboot bootloader


The HTC Evo 3D will reboot & usually boot into fastboot. Pressing the *Power* button will put the device into the bootloader.
The bootloader will scan for the radio update. Once it finds the update, select *Yes*.
Allow the bootloader to finish flashing the updated radio, and reboot the HTC Evo 3D normally.

*Downloads:*

*From Gingerbread-based RUUs:*

From the 1.07.651.1 RUU:
CDMA: *0.97.00.0513*
md5: fdec2ed4be3b35a9b190da8085dc8a0d
WiMax: _no WiMax radio was included in this leak_

From the 1.11.651.2 RUU (Stock):
CDMA: *0.97.00.0518*
md5: 5f6f35dedf37921438b056db8590ff1e
WiMax: *28735*
md5: 78c03fb844b7761d0d6611bf7e8b3791

From the 1.13.651.7 OTA/RUU:
CDMA: *0.97.10.0530*
md5: 0ab6aeb4ca9421d5ea8e9ced722554bc
WiMax: *29047*
md5: 3123a4a3654cf5d22228117258702b21

From the 2.08.651.2 OTA/RUU:
CDMA: *0.97.10.0808*
md5: a8acc161e58d3e2d3d1cd4954975802b
WiMax: _contains the same WiMax radio from the 1.13.651.7 OTA/RUU_

From the 2.17.651.5 OTA:
CDMA: *1.06.00.1216*
md5: 84cd45b311bb176457cd32e45839529a
WiMax: _no WiMax radio was included in this OTA_

From the 2.89.651.2 OTA:
CDMA: *1.09.00.0706*
md5: 3fa00b5e3e8b9bcdbe3e325e8609dbfa
WiMax: _no WiMax radio was included in this OTA_


----------



## gu1dry

Updated OP with the 0.97.10.0808 CDMA radio from the 2.08.651.2 OTA. No WiMax radio was included in this OTA.


----------



## redtrk

:android-smile:Thank you for posting these!


----------



## gu1dry

I have moved my radios to a new subdomain, since this device is supported by CM & the other subdomain has a bit more bandwidth to play with. So if you been linking to my host, please up you links.


----------



## gu1dry

Updated OP with the 1.09.00.0706 CDMA radio from the 2.89.651.2 OTA. No WiMax radio was included in this OTA.


----------



## vibedefender

Issue updating radio past baseband ver. 0.97.10.0530.
Everytime i update per instructions phone operates fine,but when in sleep mode approx. ten min. later phone reboots.
Would this be an md5 problem?
Should radios be updated with a stock rom first ,then flash custom?
Any information appreciated.Thank you.

Evo 3d
downgraded hboot 1.4
Roms used:team genesis ics and viper ics


----------

